
Trackonomy Systems Is Hiring a Sr Full Stack Engineer - sethjdawson
https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1988667844/
======
sethjdawson
Want to be part of an exciting pre-IPO enterprise B2B company working on the
cutting edge of internet-of-things, artificial intelligence & agents,
blockchain, and manufacturing technology? This well-funded venture-backed
company has an international footprint with our headquarters in San Jose,
California in the heart of Silicon Valley. We have paying customers and are
rapidly scaling.

We’re looking for a Senior Full Stack Engineer who is passionate about
automation and process improvement to support a wide range of technologies and
will be involved in the build and DevOps advocacy of strategic parts of our
breakthrough IOT platform targeting exciting verticals such as automotive,
aerospace, defense, healthcare, pharmaceuticals, agriculture, and logistics.
This is a great opportunity to get to know some very smart people in the
Valley, learn about the coolest new technologies, and solve a broad range of
exciting problems such as scaling up hardware products to mass production,
developing artificial intelligence, security, and positioning solutions. You
will be a core engineer of our early stage team. We work on everything from
machine learning, to security, to high performance computing, to IoT devices,
to dynamic web apps, etc. Don’t be surprised if you get to touch every system
while you work here, often teaming up with other team members on critical
work. Some examples of projects you may work on:

What you will do: In this role, you will be responsible for developing
infrastructure for data collection, storage and web based user interfaces.
Responsibilities will include developing and optimizing databases, creating
web APIs and web pages for user interaction including user management, multi-
dimensional data display.

Experience: Knowledge of Azure/AWS cloud environment Experience with various
databases Know front-end and back-end web technologies including React, HTML
5, CSS, Javascript and Node.js Minimum BS in computer science

~~~
dang
Job ads like this aren't allowed on HN (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)),
but you can post in the monthly Who Is Hiring threads.

They appear on the first weekday of each month and can be found at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)
afterward. You post your job as a comment in that thread. Please read the
instructions at the top and take a look at some of the other posts to get an
idea of the conventions. These threads become closed to new comments after two
weeks.

One important point is that you have to personally be part of the hiring
company in order to post. Third-party recruiters and job boards aren't
allowed.

